# Gunners up or Son of a gun Launcher



## trouble (Apr 10, 2006)

Opinions on which to buy. Son of a gun more compact but throws shorter distance. Thanks in advance.


----------



## Brian Skibicki (Feb 23, 2008)

As a Gunners Up Dealer I always recommend that my customers consider the full size winger over the smaller version as there are more positions to set the bands and therefore different combinations for different throws. The full size just throws higher and further. That all being said, I do sell a good many of these due to the ability to fit into smaller bed trucks and SUV's for easier transport and set up. Some folks have told me they have set up a rack on their 4 wheeler to carry these around and it is easier for them to handle. I have both sizes and my personal preference is the larger version but if you want to talk about it shoot me a PM and I will be glad to discuss it further. All the best. - Brian


----------



## road kill (Feb 15, 2009)

trouble said:


> Opinions on which to buy. Son of a gun more compact but throws shorter distance. Thanks in advance.


I have 3 SoG's with remotes.
Couldn't be happier.


----------

